# CO Snotel Snowpack Graph Link?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to the Colorado Snotel graphs of snow water equivalent? I found a link to the statewide map but really like to see the snowpack on the graph. 

By the way, with the last storm, all the basins are >100% except for Rio Grande...

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ark isn't at 100% yet either.

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/co/snow/products/?cid=nrcs144p2_063323


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's what I like to look at:

SNOTEL Narrative


----------



## ColoradoBoater (May 13, 2016)

lmyers said:


> Ark isn't at 100% yet either.
> 
> https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/co/snow/products/?cid=nrcs144p2_063323


Your link is 3 days older than the previous one (17th vs 20th).


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ColoradoBoater said:


> Your link is 3 days older than the previous one (17th vs 20th).


Indeed, but seeing as how I posted the link to that graph on the 19th, the data for the 20th wasn't even available yet....


----------



## ColoradoBoater (May 13, 2016)

lmyers said:


> Indeed, but seeing as how I posted the link to that graph on the 19th, the data for the 20th wasn't even available yet....


ahhhh good point. Looks like it's only going to get better for the central mountains in the next few days.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone know when the Arkansas will peak and what at?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

panicman said:


> Anyone know when the Arkansas will peak and what at?


I do.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Google the following : NOHRSC interactive snow map. It is a interactive GIS based snow map that shows lots of snowpack variables for anywhere in U.S. things like snow water equivalent, snow depth, density, departure from normal, snow change temps etc. Its resolution is low because it's satellite based but gives one a good idea of how snow pack (and the eventual melt off) is developing and provides good info. Think it even has option of showing river drainages

Sent from my VS987 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

More dorky swe products:
https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/main/co/snow/products/


----------

